

Getting Kids into Coding - proach
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/627324241/programming-languages-abc

======
proach
Software development can be a bit dry. One and zeros aren't always the most
exciting subject, especially when it comes to talking with kids. So how does a
developer share a little about what they do for a living with their kids? The
team behind Programming Languages ABC++ has a pretty fun idea on that front,
but they are asking for a little help to make it a reality.

Last week a Kickstarter was launched to fund Programming Languages ABC++ an
alphabet book that aims to make the idea of code a little more exciting for
children. Each page features a different programming language, from A to Z,
and has a ‘Hello World’ program in each of those languages. For the kids,
there are brightly colored illustrations of the book’s mascot, The Computer
Bug, getting into trouble on each page. While, for the older readers each
language comes with some trivia and an easter egg pun hidden in each
illustration. Parents and programmers, Michael and Martine Dowden conceived of
the book early last year, and have since partnered with Inedo, a small
software firm, to help make their idea a reality.

Last summer, Inedo enjoyed an unexpected success by working on something a
little outside their day to day jobs. They started a Kickstarter hoping to
make a small print run of a card game, Release!. This game was themed around,
you guessed it, software and coding. To their surprise the project went viral
exceeded their funding goal by more than 10x their goal. This opened their
eyes to just how prevalent and developer culture was, how fun it was to
actually contribute to it. When they were approached by the author illustrator
couple they knew they had their next project.

As it turns out, toddlers won’t learn to code from this book, but education
starts with engagement. When a subject catches one’s interest it becomes a
pleasure to learn, rather than a chore. Programming languages ABC++ might be
the book that inspires a child to want to be a programmer when they grow up.

